# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درباره آزاد و آزاد خودگردان

## a99a78

سلام
فرق آزاد و آزاد خودگردان چیه؟ هر دو در یک کلاس هستن؟ مثلا بابل و ساری.. فرق هزینه آزاد و آزاد خودگردان چقدره؟
پردیس چقدره؟
برای رشته های پرستاری

----------


## meysam98

فرقش پوله ... :Yahoo (100): 
تو یه کلاسن 
آزاد خودگردان با رتبه بالاتری قبول میشه ولی پول بیشتری میده
برای پیراپزشکی ترم اول پارسال
هزینه میانگین برای عادی : ۵۵۰۰ و خودگردان : ۸ تومن

----------

